# Delta 50-180 Dust Collection Setup



## desertbull (Sep 3, 2020)

I found this Delta 50-180 barrel system at a sale for $20. bucks and not having a a dust collection system, thought it may be a good start. It has a 1hp motor that pulls hard. Zipper on outside bag is blown (need new bag unless I can get it back on track).

ANY idea where I can find a new bag if needed? Thanks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Lots of OEM make 1HP wall mount DC that use similar bag style. Grizzly G1163, ShopFox W1826, and Rockler sells Dust Right 1HP too. Can get replacement bags for all these machines. Can even buy cartridge filter upgrades, assuming your output port has enough clearance, or you add extension. 
Powertech sells a universal 3um filter bag that will be better than standard 30um used standard with some DC.

Penn State offers a 1um filter bag.

There are many folks like Standard Filter, that stock 55 gal drum head filter bags too. Cincinnati Fan still makes the 55 gal drum head DC and accessories. Not as easy to find online, and usually have to call to get right PN.

Best Luck.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

dont even look at a bag if it doesn't trap dust down to 3 microns or better.. (1micron is preferred)


----------



## desertbull (Sep 3, 2020)

You guys ROCK!!

Many thanks!


----------

